# Gattung Anigozanthos



## Nestor (3. März 2005)

Nabend!

Sorry, ich weiß, dass es nicht so 100% hier her passt, aber ich habe ein Problem mit dieser Gattung. Nur leider finde ich kaum Infos darüber im Netz. Wer kennt sich damit aus und kann mir sagen wie ich diese kultivieren muss? Seit einigen Tagen werden die Blätter immer weicher und hängen schlapp in der Gegend herum, obwohl die Pflanze genug Wasser hat.
Ich vermute einen Pilz oder sowas?! Oder einfach die falschen Kulturbedingungen zur falschen Jahreszeit?! (Nein ich habe mir die nicht gekauft, ich versuche die nur zu retten  )

mfg Björn


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. März 2005)

Hi Björn,

Anigozanthos oder Känguruhpfote auf deutsch (Gattung Haemodoraceae - Blutwurzelgewächse) sind recht anspruchsvoll in der Pflege. Hatte auch schon mal ein paar und alle sind ruck-zuck eingegangen. Im Sommer kühl(australischer Winter) dürfen sie nie austrocknen bzw. nie nass werden und bräuchten möglichst Kurztagsbeleuchtung (was im Garten wo sie im Sommer gehalten werden sollten natürlich nicht geht). Im Winter warm(australischer Sommer) darf die Erde trockener werden  und Langtagsbeleuchtung ist Pflicht >12 Std. Gegossen werden darf nur mit Regenwasser - wie die Carnivoren auch - da sie keinen Kalk vertragen. Also grob gesagt - nie trockene Erde bei geringer Luftfeuchte. Kann man die ansprüche nicht einhalten kommen sie meißt nicht mehr zum blühen oder fallen schnell ihren Totfeinden (div. Pilze) zum Opfer. Noch etwas falls sie doch mal Überleben und im Sommer im Garten stehen - Anigozanthos sind Kotlett für __ Schnecken (meine letzten sind gefressen worden und mein Aussaatversuch ist Pilzen zum Opfer gefallen, seitdem können die mich mal am A.... lecken )
Einige Arten ziehen im australischen Sommer das Laub ein (Trockenzeit), aber das bei deiner scheint wohl eher auf einen Pilzbefall hinzudeuten.

MfG Frank


----------



## Nestor (4. März 2005)

Auweia! Die scheinen ja richtig kompliziert zu sein?! Also vergeudete Liebesmüh'? 

Gruß Björn


----------



## tina (7. März 2005)

Hi Björn,

viel hab ich nicht gefunden, aber die Uni Marburg schrieb zur Überwinterung:  Anigozanthos sind hierzulande nicht leicht zu kultivieren. Die Pflanze ist bei uns nicht winterhart und sehr empfindlich. Bei unsachgemäßer Pflege in den Wintermonaten, bei Kühle und Luftfeuchte tritt häufig die 'Tintenfleckenkrankheit' auf. Ein Pilz führt zu den namengebenden schwarzen Blattflecken, dem Liebhaber wird so schnell die Freude an der eigentlich so reizvollen Pflanze verdorben.

Jetzt würd ich dir natürlich gerne noch sagen, wie man die Tintenfleckenkrankheit behandelt, finde aber unter Google keinen weiteren Link dazu. Aber vielleicht hilft dir das ja trotzdem schon weiter.

Grüße 
Tina


----------



## Nestor (7. März 2005)

Hi Tina

Ich wäre ja froh, wenn es sich um die besagte Krankheit handeln würde. Jedoch scheint es dies nicht zu sein. Denn es gibt keine schwarzen Flecken. Die Pflanze sieht aus als würde man sie nicht gießen. Sie steht aber feucht.
Daher hab ich angenommen, dass irgendwas mit den Wurzeln nicht passt. Fäulniss o.Ä. und habe sie umgepflanzt (angeblich mag sie es ja leicht torfig und lockeres Substrat. Gepflanzt war sie jedoch in Blumenerde). Sie steht jetzt vom Substrat her trockener und wesentlich wärmer, aber jedoch bei höherer Luftfeuchte (hell, warm und trocken geht nicht). Die Blätter und Blütentriebe sind leider immer noch schlaff und beginnen einzutrocknen. Ich denke ich kann die bald in die Tonne treten. 
In der Pflegeanleitung stand es übrigens genau anders herrum. Wenn die Pflanze blüht soll man sie feucht und hell halten. 
Ich denke mal die Pflanze hat einen totalen Kulturschock. In AU blüht sie ja im Sommer wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Wir haben aber leider Winter. Also wohl viel zu kalt, feucht und dunkel. 

Aber was ich mich frage... wenn die Aussaat gelingt, müssten die Pflanzen doch an unseren Europäischen Zyklus angepasst sein oder? Für eine importierte Pflanze ist jetzt alles um ca. 6 Monate verschoben, aber für einen Keimling doch nicht oder? 

Möglicherweise war aber das Gießwasser total das Falsche. Wir haben hier ne GH von 22 und ne KH von 12. Jetzt gieße ich sie mit ner Mischung aus dest. Wasser + 1/4 Leitungswasser. (gh ca. 4-5) 

Naja wie gesagt, viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht mehr. Aber ich gebe ihr noch ein paar Tage, vielleicht auch Wochen. Mal sehen. 

Gruß Björn

P.S.: Bin ziemlich angenervt von den Baumärkten. Dort werden teilweise Pflanzen angeboten, die die dortigen Bedingungen eh nicht lange aushalten, wie z.B. Drosera paradoxa. Habe meine kurz nach der Anlieferung gekauft und sie entwickelt sich gut. Aber die anderen beiden die jetzt noch dort stehen kämpfen mit dem Tod. Sowas sollte doch dann eine ordentliche Gärtnerei übernehmen, wo die Pflanzen auch größere Überlebenschancen haben, wenn sie nicht gleich gekauft werden....


----------

